# Equipo de Sonido Sony Mod. HCD-ZX8



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola Comunidad Saludos Haber si Alguien Me Puede Ayudar Con El Diagrama del Equipo de Sonido Sony Modelo. HCD-ZX8


----------



## deivymx (Nov 1, 2012)

Aquí el diagrama .

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2012)

de aqui lo puedes descargar de un solo tirón 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,17795/


----------

